# Guinea pigs



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

I saw a cooked guinea pig on Bourdain's "Parts Unknown" show this week.

Ain't thinkin' about doin' it.....

Just sayin' ::wink::


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

In Peru, they're call Cuy and are on a lot of BBQ Menus. The damned things are tasty!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Was a post a while back on raising them for food once SHTF. Yup a guinea pig ranch. 

Just be careful to not let your guinea pigs over craze any BLM land.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Leon raises and eats coy. I have yet to try it, notice I say YET.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I think it would be fine, once you got past knowing what it was.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Squirrels and rabbits are in the same family. Never tried one but if the opportunity arose...... sure, why not?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Had them in Peru - fried and seasoned - very yummy. Small rabbits, squirrel, guinea pig, packrat - they all look the same dressed out, and all taste about the same.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> I think it would be fine, once you got past knowing what it was.


What is wrong with knowing what it is? It has "pig" in the name. That means BACON!!! If you ain't gonna eat it, I'll take your share.


----------



## waggie (Nov 12, 2012)

Inor said:


> What is wrong with knowing what it is? It has "pig" in the name. That means BACON!!! If you ain't gonna eat it, I'll take your share.


Well said.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

When I was out hunting with my Dad (in my early teens) we came across a shack in the woods and beside it was a great big mound of armadillo shells. I've always wondered how they cooked them. Soup? Grilled?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Like chicken.

but the way I cook everything tastes like chicken.

incinerated chicken


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Won't look like a rodent when your hungry, it will look like prime rib. We eat squirrel here and refer to them as tree rats. Taste good!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

They aren't just tasty, they have advantages. They eat vegetable scraps and peels, corn husks, weeds etc. and they breed like well, rats. I like livestock with a good turnaround. Quail and Guinea pigs are fine eating and ours are bred for size. See how big they are now? HUGE! This was them awhile back.


----------

